# Ich stelle meine Band vor.



## DasOtto (26. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin Leute.
Nach reichlicher Überlegung bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, auch mal in allgemein-Foren wie diesem meine Band vorzustellen.

Also: 
Wir sind Reckless Surma, aus dem hohen Norden Deutschlands. Der Name hate eine Bedeutung aus der finnischen Mythologie, Surma ist der Wächter der Unterwelt und reckless das englische Wort für's unvorsichtig sein. Uns gibt es seit Ende 2009. Unsere musikalische Richtung Orientiert sich an Classic 80's Death Metal mit einigen Thrash-Anleihen.
Wir haben bisher einen Song unserer Demo veröffentlicht und arbeiten gerade an den letzten 5. Zwei bis Drei davon werden Anfang 2011 fertig sein.
Also wer lust hat, kann sich mal unsere Homepage ansehen, denn da gibt's auch einen Download-Link für den ersten Song und die Demo-Version unseres zweiten Songs und vielleicht auch unseren YouTube Channel abonnieren, denn da packen wir alle Songs drauf. Wir haben zwar auch ein MySpace aber... wer nutzt das schon heutzutage?

Hier unser Logo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier unser erster Song "Banzai":




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVM3NxVYz2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: Wer mich von Duskwood Productions kennt, wird hier erfahren wie es wäre, wenn Tahoon eine Death-Metal Band hätte  Bloss ohne Russki Akzent.


----------

